
Which Video Call Apps Can You Trust? - tannhaeuser
https://foundation.mozilla.org/de/blog/which-video-call-apps-can-you-trust/
======
duxup
I feel like this article goes in a bunch of different directions.

First everyone meets some sort of minimum standards except "Houseparty,
Discord, and Doxy.me."

And then after that there is this vague "these are business apps" and "more
fun" sort of feature discussion that is very non specific.

In the meantime there's nothing really addressing what those individual
companies actually collect / may collect.... and when I think of an "apps can
you trust" I think of what those apps themselves might do on their own.

